# IUI with sperm retrieval



## Bronte Cottage (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I hope someone can help! There is so much internet trawling and ringing around for advice I can take now  

My situation is that my fiance had a vasectomy reversal last year which we initially thought was a success - the sperm count was low 3 months later (2 million) but had been prepared for this. Unfortunately the next two analyses showed no sperm and the consultant told us that scar tissue had formed which was blocking the sperm getting through.

I've just had an appeal for fertility treatment on the NHS turned down because he has been sterilised in the past (we have no children but he has one from his previous marriage).

We can't afford the cost of ICSI as yet.......getting married this summer is wiping us out. However, I read that many clinics advise you to try IUI first as it is less invasive. Can you still have it if the sperm retrieval needs to be surgical?

We're both on every vitamin going to boost fertility and this does look like a more affordable option. We've been looking at going to one of the Care clinics.

Hoping someone can help - I'm getting so despondant


----------



## Bronte Cottage (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi  

Thought I would update my own message! Just in case anyone in the future was trying to find out about this topic.

I have been in touch with Care Manchester who have advised me that you can have IUI and sperm retrieval  

Fingers crossed! Just need to get saving now!


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to say thats fab news you being able to have surgical sperm retrieval with IUI. I was told this wasn't an option for us


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think it only works if you can retrieve mature sperm from the epididymis- not if it is immature from the testes, 

My DH needed full biopsy and we needed ICSI whereas someone else I know is having IUI with sperm from the tubes, 

Livity


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

I was told also we couldnt have an iui with sperm retrieval either.

If you dont mind me asking what did they say it would cost??

x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there, jumping in....I'm the one that LivityK was referring to... my DH had sperm retrieval from the vas deferens - called vas deferens aspriation - where they make a little cut at about the same point that they would perform a vasectomy, insert a very fine catheter and get some sperm. For my DH it seemed to be very successful and we had 9 vials in the freezer, at the time morphology suggested that it was suitable for IUI so we decided to start our tx that way. We didn't have to pay for the sperm retrieval as it was covered on the NHS as my DH is unable to ejaculate due to a spinal cord injury.

Since then we've had 2 rounds of IUI, sadly not successful so far... each time we defrosted 2 vials and the sample was combined to have around 11 -12 million. Whether you can use it for IUI or not is only to do with whether or not it is swimming and of normal morphology as it has to swim from the point it's deposited and then it has to be up to the job of getting through the egg. So that's why sperm from a regular testicular biopsy isn't suitable for IUI, they are only swimming once they leave the testes. Our clinic in London is private and pretty expensive. IUI costs £750 there, I know at another London hospital it was only £400, plus some extras such as a pregnyl injection, urine tests and then there is the money I spent each cycle on acupuncture and vitamins/supplements. Where are you based? If you are in London perhaps you might be interested to follow up with the consultant who did our sperm retrieval as he is a bit of a specialist, not many do this procedure, Mr Antony Hirsch. You can see his profile and where he practices here; http://www.spirehealthcare.com/Roding/Our-Facilities-Treatments-and-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Anthony-Hirsh/

All the best for your treatment ladies....!
Gelatogirl

/links


----------

